# NHL is back!



## jg21

I know it's sacriligeous to not be talking Redskins, but this is a good thing.


----------



## RPMDAD

So pissed already, they should have sat the whole season out and let all of them lose money for the entire season.


----------



## Bonehead

*I agree*

I won't watch any this year to hell with them.


----------



## Baz

About effing time!


----------



## Toxick

jg21 said:


> I know it's sacriligeous to not be talking Redskins, but this is a good thing.


 


Meh.


I've always been big into hockey. I remember going to every Caps home game for many years.

After this, my attitude fluctuates between "Yay" and "#### 'em". This lovely Monday morning, after sitting in traffic, and not having had any coffee, my current attitude is leaning toward cynicism - and the NHL can go pack sand for all I care.


Greedy ####s.


----------



## jg21

I had season tickets for many years when they were at the Cap Center, and now get to a few games a year, but I won't be spending money to go to any games for a few years, but I'll still watch them faithfully on TV. I'm an addict.


----------



## BernieP

Toxick said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> I've always been big into hockey. I remember going to every Caps home game for many years.
> 
> After this, my attitude fluctuates between "Yay" and "#### 'em". This lovely Monday morning, after sitting in traffic, and not having had any coffee, my current attitude is leaning toward cynicism - and the NHL can go pack sand for all I care.
> 
> 
> Greedy ####s.



If it were not for the fact I'm a fan of another team this would be my post as well - F____Kum!


----------



## DipStick

All of Canada and five Americans rejoiced.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Should be around a 50 game season.

I believe they are going to start the season off with rivalries.

Myself, and my 4 friends can't wait!


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> Should be around a 50 game season.
> 
> I believe they are going to start the season off with rivalries.
> 
> Myself, and my 4 friends can't wait!



Word is they'll only play games in conference. Gonna be an intense season.  So  you, me and three others are psyched!


----------



## SoMdDude

I am on the fence honestly...after the last lockout which ticked me off greatly, I didnt watch hockey for about 3 years, so idk this go round


----------



## twinoaks207

"Tentative" agreement, unless something has changed since yesterday's news.

Not sure what I'm going to do. Still highly ticked off and continuing my boycott of purchasing ANY NHL item this year. Couldn't afford tickets before & I'm damn sure that won't be changing with any new "deal".

I really do miss watching my Penguins, though....maybe a game or two on TV...


----------



## DipStick

Baz said:


> About effing time!





Chris0nllyn said:


> Should be around a 50 game season.
> 
> I believe they are going to start the season off with rivalries.
> 
> Myself, and my 4 friends can't wait!





jg21 said:


> Word is they'll only play games in conference. Gonna be an intense season.  So  you, me and three others are psyched!



So, three of the five American hockey fans are accounted for.  I guess Hank is the fourth.  So, who's the fifth?  Or is that a just myth, like the tooth fairy, Bigfoot and Justin Bieber actually being a male?


----------



## Baz

DipStick said:


> So, three of the five American hockey fans are accounted for.  I guess Hank is the fourth.  So, who's the fifth?  Or is that a just myth, like the tooth fairy, Bigfoot and Justin Bieber actually being a male?



Seeing as how it appears Pittsburgh will open in Philly, I expect the couple of Flyers fans will be around shortly.  

I'm sure the bandwagoners will also hop back on board if/when the Caps make the playoffs.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> Seeing as how it appears Pittsburgh will open in Philly, I expect the couple of Flyers fans will be around shortly.
> 
> I'm sure the bandwagoners will also hop back on board if/when the Caps make the playoffs.


----------



## mv_princess

DipStick said:


> So, three of the five American hockey fans are accounted for.  I guess Hank is the fourth.  So, who's the fifth?  Or is that a just myth, like the tooth fairy, Bigfoot and Justin Bieber actually being a male?


Sorry I am here and checking in!!

I can't wait for hockey to start. I have convinced everyone on my team here at work that we should do a hockey game.


----------



## Toxick

I have tentatively allowed myself to get back into hockey on a trial basis for now.
If they ever pull this lock-out crap again, I'm outtie and not coming back.


----------



## Sweet 16

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## jg21

mv_princess said:


> Sorry I am here and checking in!!
> 
> I can't wait for hockey to start. I have convinced everyone on my team here at work that we should do a hockey game.




There's the fifth. It's an exclusive club.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> There's the fifth. It's an exclusive club.



Six


----------



## DipStick

So, the season starts with the Penguins and the Flyers.  I don't know which team I hate more.  I guess the Flyers since Philly sports fans are so obnoxious.


----------



## Baz

DipStick said:


> So, the season starts with the Penguins and the Flyers.  I don't know which team I hate more.  I guess the Flyers since Philly sports fans are so obnoxious.



But but but but but....CROOOSSSBYYY!!!!


----------



## Hank

I am jacked to see Oates behind the bench!


----------



## RareBreed

My husband is a huge hockey fan. Our basement is a testament to that. Even he is questioning whether or not he'll watch this season. I'm sure he will but he's definitely not happy about what happened with the lock-out. I'm sure he'll come around once the season starts. 

The only bad thing is that we are going to see the Hershey Bears over Spring Break and my 8 year old was very excited to see Holtby playing there. That's his favorite player (since back when he was normally with the Bears). He cried last year because for some unknown reason, he thought Holtby would be there instead of playing that night for the Caps.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Lets Go Caps   

I miss the games on TV, you  can only watch so much of Duck Dynasty, Storage Wars, American Pickers, Pawn Stars, Shipping Wars, etc.

Im going to select my 3 game plan tomorrow.


----------



## jg21

I'll watch every one of them on TV, but I can't bring myself to spend any money on them this year.


----------



## mv_princess

I would just like to point out that while it may not be for long...my Sabres are 2-0!! They might be fourth in the conference but tied for points!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Caps fans filed out of Verizon center after the 2nd period in last nights loss to the Habs. Junkies said the fans were boooing.


----------



## thakidistight

Peter Forsberg said:


> Caps fans filed out of Verizon center after the 2nd period in last nights loss to the Habs. Junkies said the fans were boooing.


Oates looks like a statue behind the bench. Top players arent showing up to play, PK is atrocious, D isnt doing its job... sigh. Hope they get the new system working before they got too far behind to make the playoffs.


----------



## Baz

Not a bad start to the season.


----------



## Larry Gude

The NH what? 

What do they do?


----------



## b23hqb

Have the Caps won yet? Have the Caps won yet?


----------



## SoMdDude

mv_princess said:


> I would just like to point out that while it may not be for long...my Sabres are 2-0!! They might be fourth in the conference but tied for points!





Your Sabres? I did not know we had the owner of Buffalo's team here


----------



## Hank

Cappys are finding their stride with Neuvy in net!


----------



## Hank

spoke too soon


----------



## Baz

A summary of Sunday's game:  Caps---><---Penguins


----------



## mv_princess

SoMdDude said:


> Your Sabres? I did not know we had the owner of Buffalo's team here


You don't know


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> A summary of Sunday's game:  Caps---><---Penguins



Amazing how quiet it is around here when the Caps are having a tough time!


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> A summary of Sunday's game:  Caps---><---Penguins



pretty much


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> Amazing how quiet it is around here when the Caps are having a tough time!



They're extremely fair-weathered.  They'll hop back on the bandwagon if they manage to win a couple games in a row, or beat the Penguins once.   

Caps play the Pens again tomorrow night, so we'll see.


----------



## JeJeTe

If anyone is looking for a good Caps blogs:

Russian Machine Never Breaks


----------



## Sweet 16

JeJeTe said:


> If anyone is looking for a good Caps blogs:
> 
> Russian Machine Never Breaks



RMNB has a Facebook too.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> They're extremely fair-weathered.  They'll hop back on the bandwagon if they manage to win a couple games in a row, or beat the Penguins once.
> 
> Caps play the Pens again tomorrow night, so we'll see.



Honestly, I am not expecting much this season. The only person I would like to see fired is McPhee.. He is horrible!


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> They're extremely fair-weathered.  They'll hop back on the bandwagon if they manage to win a couple games in a row, or beat the Penguins once.
> 
> Caps play the Pens again tomorrow night, so we'll see.



I am not fair-weathered.  Still watching the games and supporting my team, just not posting because there's nothing to talk about.


----------



## LordStanley

I know I havent been on in a while, but I jut wanted to say that Zac Rinaldo is a 180lb beast!


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> I know I havent been on in a while, but I jut wanted to say that Zac Rinaldo is a 180lb beast!



There's at least one Tampa Bay player that isn't going to want to fight him again.


----------



## DipStick

JoeR said:


> Amazing how quiet it is around here when the Caps are having a tough time!



The Caps aren't even worth watching.  I could sneeze and it would result in a goal against the Caps.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> The Caps aren't even worth watching.  I could sneeze and it would result in a goal against the Caps.



Shut up and go back to your pussy racing threads.


----------



## JoeR

DipStick said:


> The Caps aren't even worth watching.  I could sneeze and it would result in a goal against the Caps.



Which is exactly Baz's point about a lot of Cap fans (ie: pre Ovechkin days) being fair weather fans. 

Not meaning you Sweet 16. You sound like a true fan.


----------



## DipStick

JoeR said:


> Which is exactly Baz's point about a lot of Cap fans (ie: pre Ovechkin days) being fair weather fans.
> 
> Not meaning you Sweet 16. You sound like a true fan.



People watch sports to be entertained.  Losers don't entertain. :shrug: Besides, after watching an entire season of Jacksonville Jaguars football, I don't think I can sit back and enjoy watching sucky sports teams.


----------



## Baz

DipStick said:


> People watch sports to be entertained.  Losers don't entertain. :shrug: Besides, after watching an entire season of Jacksonville Jaguars football, I don't think I can sit back and enjoy watching sucky sports teams.



Lucky for you the Jags just changed their logo, so that should fix everything.


----------



## DipStick

Baz said:


> Lucky for you the Jags just changed their logo, so that should fix everything.



It doesn't fix the suck ass defense, offense or special teams unit.  But at least they'll have the largest jumbo-tron in the NFL for everyone to see all those interceptions, fumbles and incomplete passes on.


----------



## Baz

Baz said:


> A summary of Sunday's *and last night's* game*s*:  Caps---><---Penguins



Fixed.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Topic of this tread  'NHL is back'  apparently someone forgot to tell the Caps.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Fixed.



My Caps need fixing.


----------



## DipStick

They finally showed up to play hockey.  Wonder where they've been all year.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Baz said:


> They're extremely fair-weathered.  They'll hop back on the bandwagon if they manage to win a couple games in a row, or beat the Penguins once.
> 
> Caps play the Pens again tomorrow night, so we'll see.



Not all Caps fans are fair weathered, I just have not been on here lately due to a newborn, but I have caught every ugly minute of this season.  

We (Caps Fans) could be b!tching up a storm about how up until the last game the team looked lost and uninspired but it won't do much good.  Hopefully after Saturday nights game we can turn the page so to speak.  At this point we can only hope to see a last place seed in the playoffs, but I am not holding my breath for that.  I just hope that Oates is given the time needed to pull this team together and is not a victim of a another poor decision on McPhees' part.

I will tip my hat to your Pens as they look like the team to beat from what I have seen of them.


----------



## Baz

Crewdawg141 said:


> Not all Caps fans are fair weathered, I just have not been on here lately due to a newborn, but I have caught every ugly minute of this season.
> 
> We (Caps Fans) could be b!tching up a storm about how up until the last game the team looked lost and uninspired but it won't do much good.  Hopefully after Saturday nights game we can turn the page so to speak.  At this point we can only hope to see a last place seed in the playoffs, but I am not holding my breath for that.  I just hope that Oates is given the time needed to pull this team together and is not a victim of a another poor decision on McPhees' part.
> 
> I will tip my hat to your Pens as they look like the team to beat from what I have seen of them.



As for the Pens, New Jersey might have something to say about that, after sweeping Pittsburgh in a home-and-home over the weekend.  

I don't see Oates losing his job after his first year in a lockout-shortened season.  48 games isn't enough to give you the big picture on his effectiveness.  I do see an overhaul in personnel, and McPhee should be the first one jettisoned, IMO.

Also, not that anything can likely be done about it, but I think Ovechkin would rather be the big fish in the easier KHL.  His heart is in Russia, not D.C..


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Saturday's game was awesome!  There was a lot of energy inside Verizon Center.

Snapped this shortly after the game started.


----------



## Hank

Chasey_Lane said:


> Saturday's game was awesome!  There was a lot of energy inside Verizon Center.
> 
> Snapped this shortly after the game started.



That was a good fight and an awesome game. He just came back from a 3 game suspension, so he needed to let off some steam immediately!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Baz said:


> As for the Pens, New Jersey might have something to say about that, after sweeping Pittsburgh in a home-and-home over the weekend.
> 
> I don't see Oates losing his job after his first year in a lockout-shortened season.  48 games isn't enough to give you the big picture on his effectiveness.  I do see an overhaul in personnel, and McPhee should be the first one jettisoned, IMO.
> 
> Also, not that anything can likely be done about it, but I think Ovechkin would rather be the big fish in the easier KHL.  His heart is in Russia, not D.C..



Yes, I was quite surprised by the outcome from the Pens games with NJ, both teams look like they have found their strides.  At this moment I do not see any challenges coming from any SE Division teams for the Pens or NJ.  

I can only hope that McPhee is dumped soon but I do not see Ted dropping him yet.  As for Ovie, I have to agree with you.  After seeing his stats from his short time in the KHL I thought that he would have been far more productive here than he has been.  His talents are "new" there, the NHL has seen it for a few years now and teams have adjusted to his play accordingly.  Unfortunately, we owe him for quite some time and thanks to the Media he will overshadow the better players (Backstrom) on the team until we can move on to new stars.


----------



## Sweet 16

Nice comeback last night.  Exciting game.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> Nice comeback last night.  Exciting game.



Showed a lot of heart last night... Holtby is shaky.


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Showed a lot of heart last night... Holtby is shaky.



Yeah, 5 goals against is nothing to brag about but you have to admit there were some fluky bounces and deflections on both sides.  Brouwer's GWG is a sign of a never-give-up mentality that's been lacking thus far this season and that lifts everyone up.  An ugly win is still a win!


----------



## Hank

I don't agree with goalies splitting time especially with this short season... Yeah, maybe your occasional back to back games but with this shortened season pick a damn goaltender and stick with him. You don't see Brodeur share the load. He is 40 and still plays close to 60 games in a regular season. My thoughts are stick with Neuvy... Robeiro is a beast. Awesome pickup. One of the very few good moves for McPhee. Brouwer continues to impress, the kid has heart and does not hesitate driving to the net much like Laich. Best move Oates made was cutting way back on Schutz's ice time. I think this is his last contract year. He will be gone...Good riddance! Green has been playing a more solid and consistent game so far this season, which is nice to see! I had been down on him the past few years... That's my analysis so far... :shrug:

Oh, and I still think the next big move should be getting rid of McPhee


----------



## Baz

Looks like that players-only meeting in Miami has woken the Caps.  Whatever was said seems to have helped.


----------



## Baz

Round 2 goes to the Flyers, in a win way too similar to last year's playoff series for my liking.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Round 2 goes to the Flyers, in a win way too similar to last year's playoff series for my liking.



Always entertaining to watch these two teams go at it.  Your boys lost their religion last night!  Even Geno.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Always entertaining to watch these two teams go at it.  Your boys lost their religion last night!  Even Geno.



For all their talent and abilities, Geno and Letang can get distracted by the extracurriculars, especially when it comes to the Flyers.  That team just knows how to irritate the Penguins and force them off their normally focussed disciplines.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> For all their talent and abilities, Geno and Letang can get distracted by the extracurriculars, especially when it comes to the Flyers.  That team just knows how to irritate the Penguins and force them off their normally focussed disciplines.



Both Teams plays undisciplined hockey last night... 48 PIMs combined!

Just happy The Flyers ended up on the winning side of that.  It could have been a different game is Fluery was in net!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Ovie is a Fraud... Flyers 4 Craps 1 Craps better hope they don't bring back the Patrick Div.


----------



## Sweet 16

Not a single player last night played with any energy and they ALL hung Holtby out to dry so you can't pin it on just Ovie.  Yes, it's the captain's job to motivate the team but you can't motivate players who don't want to be motivated.  Breakdowns all around.


----------



## Baz

*Penguins* @ *Flyers*, Round #3, tonight at 7.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Penguins @ Flyers, Round #3, tonight at 7.



Yeah, I might have to record this while I watch the Caps...


----------



## Sweet 16

Hoping that:

a)  The Caps play a more complete game than they did the other night, or
b)  They stage a phenomenal comeback like they did the other night

Either option works for me but 'a' will cause fewer gray hairs and blood-pressure spikes.

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Hoping that:
> 
> a)  The Caps play a more complete game than they did the other night, or
> b)  They stage a phenomenal comeback like they did the other night
> 
> Either option works for me but 'a' will cause fewer gray hairs and blood-pressure spikes.
> 
> LET'S GO CAPS!!!



That was a heck of a comeback against the Bruins.  It was one of those wins that might lead you to think it may mark the turnaround point for the Caps season.

I'll wait and see though, as I had that thought earlier this season when I thought the Caps may have turned the corner, only to see that they hadn't yet.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> *Penguins* @ *Flyers*, Round #3, tonight at 7.



Just when the flyers give us a glimmer of hope and get to .500, they get waxed by the Rangers.  

Honestly not looking forward to tonight, but still should be entertaining!


----------



## LordStanley

And that what we call, blowing your load in the first period!  WTF...  Up 4-1 and still lose


----------



## Hank

LordStanley said:


> And that what we call, blowing your load in the first period!  WTF...  Up 4-1 and still lose


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> And that what we call, blowing your load in the first period!  WTF...  Up 4-1 and still lose



Well, that win was certainly satisfying.  Looked like the typical Pens vs. Flyers crapfest in the 1st, only to *FINALLY* get the blatantly obvious clue and play real hockey the final 2 periods.

Guess the key in this rivalry is to not take the early lead.  At least recently.

The thing with the Pens, it seems the only major team flaw is their mental state.  When they remain calm and play hockey, they're fine.  When they see that Flyer logo, they lose their freaking minds.  Hopefully last night finally flicked the switch on that problem.



Ahhh....who am I kidding?


----------



## JoeR

Hey Baz, A quick question for you. What was the deal with them not stopping play in the last minute when the Flyers goal was knocked over? Didn't see on TV how it was knocked over, but I can only assume the refs didn't see it. I know that Mike Lange and Phil Bourque on Pens radio were going nuts after it happened and play continued. If the Flyers had scored would it have be en disallowed on review? Also there was no way for the Pens to score on the empty net, being the net was on its side.


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> Hey Baz, A quick question for you. What was the deal with them not stopping play in the last minute when the Flyers goal was knocked over? Didn't see on TV how it was knocked over, but I can only assume the refs didn't see it. I know that Mike Lange and Phil Bourque on Pens radio were going nuts after it happened and play continued. If the Flyers had scored would it have be en disallowed on review? Also there was no way for the Pens to score on the empty net, being the net was on its side.



I noticed the net too.  At the time, the Flyers had gained posession of the puck and were moving it out of the zone.  As the camera moved along to follow, I noticed the ref skating towards the net.  I'm sure he figured (correctly) he had enough time to get the net back up on the pegs before the puck came back that way.

It was the right choice, IMO.  If he would have blown the play dead automatically, it would have forced a faceoff in the Flyers end.  This way, the play progressed naturally and the Flyers weren't "punished".  I'm sure if something crazy happened and Pens stole the puck quickly or the puck got forced back into the zone before the net was up, they would have whistled the play dead.

(BTW, the net was inadvertantly knocked over by players of both teams, so I didn't have a problem with the decision.  If it was intentionally knocked over by a Flyer, they would have blown it dead immediately.)


----------



## Hank

They don't stop play if play is away from the net that came off.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> I noticed the net too.  At the time, the Flyers had gained posession of the puck and were moving it out of the zone.  As the camera moved along to follow, I noticed the ref skating towards the net.  I'm sure he figured (correctly) he had enough time to get the net back up on the pegs before the puck came back that way.
> 
> It was the right choice, IMO.  If he would have blown the play dead automatically, it would have forced a faceoff in the Flyers end.  This way, the play progressed naturally and the Flyers weren't "punished".  I'm sure if something crazy happened and Pens stole the puck quickly or the puck got forced back into the zone before the net was up, they would have whistled the play dead.
> 
> (BTW, the net was inadvertantly knocked over by players of both teams, so I didn't have a problem with the decision.  If it was intentionally knocked over by a Flyer, they would have blown it dead immediately.)



I didn't notice the ref putting the net back up. I was mostly listening to the Pens broadcast with the TV on in the background. You're right on it being the right call.


----------



## LordStanley

Baz said:


> Well, that win was certainly satisfying.  Looked like the typical Pens vs. Flyers crapfest in the 1st, only to *FINALLY* get the blatantly obvious clue and play real hockey the final 2 periods.
> 
> Guess the key in this rivalry is to not take the early lead.  At least recently.
> 
> The thing with the Pens, it seems the only major team flaw is their mental state.  When they remain calm and play hockey, they're fine.  When they see that Flyer logo, they lose their freaking minds.  Hopefully last night finally flicked the switch on that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....who am I kidding?




saw a couple flyers and a Pens fan sitting with each other last night at Buffalo Wild Wings... The pens fan was outnumbered 

I wonder how his night ended


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> That was a heck of a comeback against the Bruins.  It was one of those wins that might lead you to think it may mark the turnaround point for the Caps season.
> 
> I'll wait and see though, as I had that thought earlier this season when I thought the Caps may have turned the corner, only to see that they hadn't yet.



At the risk of jinxing them, I think they've turned that corner.  Damn!


----------



## Baz

LordStanley said:


> saw a couple flyers and a Pens fan sitting with each other last night at Buffalo Wild Wings... The pens fan was outnumbered
> 
> I wonder how his night ended



His night ended on a celebratory note, while the Flyers fans went home to post on the "Fire Holmgren and Laviolette NOW!!!" threads.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> At the risk of jinxing them, I think they've turned that corner.  Damn!



Now you've done it.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Now you've done it.



We'll see, we'll see.  Actually, it will probably be my presence at Tuesday's game that dooms us.  They never seem to win when I'm there.   And no, this is my first game this season so I'm not to blame thus far.


----------



## Baz

The Caps bring their 1 game winning streak into Pittsburgh tonight, hoping to cash in on their last chance to beat the Pens this season.  Will they be victorious and celebrate like they just won the Stanley Cup, or will they crap the bed and limp out of town with yet another loss?

Either way, it should be fun.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> The Caps bring their 1 game winning streak into Pittsburgh tonight, hoping to cash in on their last chance to beat the Pens this season.  Will they be victorious and celebrate like they just won the Stanley Cup, or will they crap the bed and limp out of town with yet another loss?
> 
> Either way, it should be fun.



Too bad you are a bandwagon Pitt fan!!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Too bad you are a bandwagon Pitt fan!!


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


>



Aren't you the Whalers fan or was that Foreskin?


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Aren't you the Whalers fan or was that Foreskin?



I wasn't a Whalers fan.  :shrug:


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> I wasn't a Whalers fan.  :shrug:



You weren't always a Pitt fan...


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> You weren't always a Pitt fan...



When I was a kid living in Minnesota, the North Stars were my favorite team.  When they moved, Pittsburgh jumped to the top spot and have been there since.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> When I was a kid living in Minnesota, the North Stars were my favorite team.  When they moved, Pittsburgh jumped to the top spot and have been there since.



Ahhhh... that's right! And why didn't you keep following your team to Dallas? Same players...


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Ahhhh... that's right! And why didn't you keep following your team to Dallas? Same players...



Like most North Stars fans, I didn't follow the Dallas "Stars" due to being pissed off about the team leaving, and the sheer hatred of the owner who moved them.  

Probably not unlike how fans of the Baltimore Colts by and large didn't become Indianaplois fans, or Cleveland Browns fans didn't become Baltimore fans.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Like most North Stars fans, I didn't follow the Dallas "Stars" due to being pissed off about the team leaving, and the sheer hatred of the owner who moved them.
> 
> Probably not unlike how fans of the Baltimore Colts by and large didn't become Indianaplois fans, or Cleveland Browns fans didn't become Baltimore fans.



 How convenient! Pitt won the cup in 1992 and you become a fan in 1993


----------



## Hank

Actually they won back to back in 1991 and 1992.... 

Like I said... Bandwagon!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> How convenient! Pitt won the cup in 1992 and you become a fan in 1993



Not exactly.  Pittsburgh became my 2nd favorite team after Mario was drafted in 1984.  They moved up to  #1 after the North Stars were kidnapped in 1993. (Pittsburgh beat Minnesota in the 1991 Finals for their 1st Cup.)

So yeah, I've been a "bandwagon fan" since 1984, or 1993, depending on how you want to look at it.  :shrug:


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Not exactly.  Pittsburgh became my 2nd favorite team after Mario was drafted in 1984.  They moved up to  #1 after the North Stars were kidnapped in 1993. (Pittsburgh beat Minnesota in the 1991 Finals for their 1st Cup.)
> 
> So yeah, I've been a "bandwagon fan" since 1984, or 1993, depending on how you want to look at it.  :shrug:



I will go with 1993...

Only chicks have second favorite teams, dude!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> I will go with 1993...
> 
> Only chicks have second favorite teams, dude!



  Whatever makes ya feel better.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> The Caps bring their 1 game winning streak into Pittsburgh tonight, hoping to cash in on their last chance to beat the Pens this season.  Will they be victorious and celebrate like they just won the Stanley Cup, or will they crap the bed and limp out of town with yet another loss?
> 
> Either way, it should be fun.



Well, at least it wasn't the crapfest Pens fans were hoping for.  Pens looked flatter than I expected but I thought the Caps played well, considering where we were.  And Matt Cooke is still an azzhole.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Well, at least it wasn't the crapfest Pens fans were hoping for.  Pens looked flatter than I expected but I thought the Caps played well, considering where we were.  And Matt Cooke is still an azzhole.



The Caps played a good game last night.    If Fleury wasn't on top of his game, the Caps could have easily won it.  Of course, if not for that unlucky bounce, the Pens could have had a shutout, as well.

BTW, that initial penalty on Cooke was a crap call.  I would have barked at the refs too.  Glad the PK nullified it.

Fun fact:  The Penguins are the 1st team to have a 10-game (or more)winning streak in 3 consecutive years.


----------



## JoeR

Sweet 16 said:


> Well, at least it wasn't the crapfest Pens fans were hoping for.  Pens looked flatter than I expected but I thought the Caps *played well, considering where we were.  And Matt Cooke is still an azzhole.*




So what does that make Ovechkin? Being him and Cooke are tied for 99th in the league with 26 penalty minutes each for the season.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> The Caps played a good game last night.    If Fleury wasn't on top of his game, the Caps could have easily won it.  Of course, if not for that unlucky bounce, the Pens could have had a shutout, as well.
> 
> BTW, that initial penalty on Cooke was a crap call.  I would have barked at the refs too.  Glad the PK nullified it.
> 
> Fun fact:  The Penguins are the 1st team to have a 10-game (or more)winning streak in 3 consecutive years.





Says the Stars fan....


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> [/B]
> 
> So what does that make Ovechkin? Being him and Cooke are tied for 99th in the league with 26 penalty minutes each for the season.





There's no need to be insulting Cooke by comparing him to Ovechkin.  Cooke's play has improved greatly the last couple of years.  Ovechkin's play.....well....


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> There's no need to be insulting Cooke by comparing him to Ovechkin.  Cooke's play has improved greatly the last couple of years.  Ovechkin's play.....well....



No insult intended. Unfortunatly everyone other than Pen fans think Cookie is still the same player he was in the past. What would have been great is if he would have scored the goal coming out of the penalty box .


----------



## jg21

Baz said:


> There's no need to be insulting Cooke by comparing him to Ovechkin.  Cooke's play has improved greatly the last couple of years.  Ovechkin's play.....well....




Please....Cooke wishes he had half the skills Ovechikin has.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> There's no need to be insulting Cooke by comparing him to Ovechkin.  Cooke's play has improved greatly the last couple of years.  Ovechkin's play.....well....



Bandwagon Baz and the Lost Stars

Cool band name. Has a ring to it!


----------



## JoeR

jg21 said:


> Please....Cooke wishes he had half the skills Ovechikin has.



Not comparing their skill levels. Unfortunately a lot of people think Cooke is still the same player he was up to 2 years ago when he got suspended. He's totally changed his game. The fact that him and Ovechikin have the same number of penality minutes this year shows he's not taking the stupid penalities anymore. 

And now the Penguins winning streak is at 12 games. The longest winning streak in the NHL this season.


----------



## Baz




----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> Not comparing their skill levels. Unfortunately a lot of people think Cooke is still the same player he was up to 2 years ago when he got suspended. He's totally changed his game. The fact that him and Ovechikin have the same number of penality minutes this year shows he's not taking the stupid penalities anymore.
> 
> And now the Penguins winning streak is at 12 games. The longest winning streak in the NHL this season.



Hank's just trolling cause his Caps have nothing outside of Southleast wins.  

He's gotta be crapping pants over the new alignment for next year.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Hank's just trolling cause his Caps have nothing outside of Southleast wins.
> 
> He's gotta be crapping pants over the new alignment for next year.



Yeah. I am thinking about switching teams but I am going to see who wins the cup before I make my decision who to go with.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Yeah. I am thinking about switching teams but I am going to see who wins the cup before I make my decision who to go with.



Ha!!


----------



## LordStanley

gosh darn flyers...


----------



## Baz

The Penguins are all in.


----------



## DipStick

Looks like Canada's enjoying hockey season.

NHL TV ratings 2013: HNIC returns to record audiences - SBNation.com

Has NBC Sports Network picked up a sixth viewer yet?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Now who has the prettiest smile, Ovie or Sidney?


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Now who has the prettiest smile, Ovie or Sidney?



Ha! Watch, that pussy Crosby will probably have to miss a game or two.


----------



## Hank

Caps and Ovie on fire bitches!

Oh, and I called it... Crosby is a pussy!


----------



## desertrat

Hank said:


> Caps and Ovie on fire bitches!
> 
> Oh, and I called it... Crosby is a pussy!



Playing with a broken jaw doesn't sound like a good idea to me either.


----------



## Hank

desertrat said:


> Playing with a broken jaw doesn't sound like a good idea to me either.



soft jaw = pussy


----------



## Baz

desertrat said:


> Playing with a broken jaw doesn't sound like a good idea to me either.



Hank's just trolling.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Hank's just trolling.



Whatever, dude... You have lost all credibility with me as far as hockey goes. Bandwagon Boy!


----------



## Baz

Psssst...Caps fans.  Don't look now, but your team has been on quite a run recently, and Ovechkin's lighting it up like the old, 'roiding Ovie.  

Is it time to get the tarp off the bandwagon, or is it better to wait until they clinch a playoff spot?  

All kidding aside, Oates has them playing well, just in the nick of time.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Psssst...Caps fans.  Don't look now, but your team has been on quite a run recently, and Ovechkin's lighting it up like the old, 'roiding Ovie.
> 
> Is it time to get the tarp off the bandwagon, or is it better to wait until they clinch a playoff spot?
> 
> All kidding aside, Oates has them playing well, just in the nick of time.



You of all people talking about a bandwagon! 

How is Cindy? Is she still slurping out of a straw?

Go Caps!


----------



## Sweet 16

All the Ovie-haters can s*ck it!

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## DipStick

How are all five of you enjoying the season?


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> How are all five of you enjoying the season?



Yet, when Caps go to the playoffs you are the first one on the bandwagon. Stick to your ghey ass racing. Chit is like professional wrestling on redneck steroids!

Have you ever even played a team sport, Andy?


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> *Yet, when Caps go to the playoffs you are the first one on the bandwagon*. Stick to your ghey ass racing. Chit is like professional wrestling on redneck steroids!
> 
> Have you ever even played a team sport, Andy?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I really like the way Mike Green has been playing lately.

Brower has been stepping up also.

I like the Oleksy deal.

And, of course, Ribeiro and Ovie.

Still a tough 8 games ahead.


----------



## Sweet 16

Chris0nllyn said:


> I really like the way Mike Green has been playing lately.
> 
> Brower has been stepping up also.
> 
> I like the Oleksy deal.
> 
> And, of course, Ribeiro and Ovie.
> 
> *Still a tough 8 games ahead*.



We're on a roll but hoping remaining schedule doesn't derail all the gains we've made.

LET'S GO CAPS!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Almost scary ending to Sat. night's game!


----------



## Sweet 16

Chris0nllyn said:


> Almost scary ending to Sat. night's game!



Very.  It wasn't the ideal way to win, but it's still a win and hopefully they learned something from it.


----------



## jg21

4 points up with 7 to go, including one with the Jets. Get it done Caps. 
Ovie's on fire and that line is playing great. Just remember to play 60 minutes, boys.


----------



## Sweet 16

jg21 said:


> 4 points up with 7 to go, including one with the Jets. Get it done Caps.
> Ovie's on fire and that line is playing great. *Just remember to play 60 minutes, boys*.



Looks like they did last night!  We slowed down a bit in the 3rd but the Leafs were tired-er.  That game had a little bit of everything including some sick/dirty goals.  If only we could win out the season....


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I'm so afraid of saying soemthing positive....that seems to be when they bomb. 

They've been playing great lately. It's, what, 18 wins in the last 19 games? Ovie has 18 goals in the last 16 games, or something like that?

Good to see Hillen and Oleksy stepping up. I was afraid Hillen was a dud early in the season.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I'm so afraid of saying soemthing positive....that seems to be when they bomb.
> 
> They've been playing great lately. It's, what, 18 wins in the last 19 games? Ovie has 18 goals in the last 16 games, or something like that?
> 
> Good to see Hillen and Oleksy stepping up. I was afraid Hillen was a dud early in the season.



Good to see Erat get his first.


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> Yet, when Caps go to the playoffs you are the first one on the bandwagon. Stick to your ghey ass racing. Chit is like professional wrestling on redneck steroids!
> 
> Have you ever even played a team sport, Andy?



I don't care about NHL hockey.  The fact that the lockout lasted nearly four months in to the season tells me they don't care about their fans - why should hockey fans care about the sport.  I would've felt the same way about basketball if I cared about basketball in the first place.

The NHL sent a big "#### you" to their fans and screwed A LOT of people out of a considerable amount of money in the process.  #### them.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> I don't care about NHL hockey.  The fact that the lockout lasted nearly four months in to the season tells me they don't care about their fans - why should hockey fans care about the sport.  I would've felt the same way about basketball if I cared about basketball in the first place.
> 
> The NHL sent a big "#### you" to their fans and screwed A LOT of people out of a considerable amount of money in the process.  #### them.



How come in the past during the playoffs, you always jump on the bandwagon?

Same w/ baseball and the O's... You have always called it Basebore but when the O's start making noise, you are right there cheering them on.

Have you ever played team sports? ..... or are you one of those guys that just reports on them because you are too skurred to play?


----------



## Baz

DipStick said:


> I don't care about NHL hockey.  The fact that the lockout lasted nearly four months in to the season tells me they don't care about their fans - why should hockey fans care about the sport.  I would've felt the same way about basketball if I cared about basketball in the first place.
> 
> The NHL sent a big "#### you" to their fans and screwed A LOT of people out of a considerable amount of money in the process.  #### them.



If you don't care about NHL hockey, don't bother clicking on NHL threads.


----------



## Hank

If Caps win tomorrow night, they clinch Southeast! Let's do this!


----------



## JoeR

Hank said:


> If Caps win tomorrow night, they clinch Southeast! Let's do this!



Winnipeg won tonight so they could also end up out of first place with a loss.


----------



## Hank

JoeR said:


> Winnipeg won tonight so they could also end up out of first place with a loss.



My philosophy is that the Caps screw up _IN_ the playoffs, not getting into them...


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> How come in the past during the playoffs, you always jump on the bandwagon?
> 
> Same w/ baseball and the O's... You have always called it Basebore but when the O's start making noise, you are right there cheering them on.



I started going to the Orioles games in 2010 when I moved to Baltimore, long before they started making noise unless by making noise you mean being in last place.  Started to love the sport.  Thanks for playing though.

I just lost a lot of interest in hockey when I couldn't watch the games for an entire season.  Could finally start watching the games again when VS became NBC Sports Network and the ####ing NHL enters it's bull#### lockout.

The NHL didn't care enough about it's fans and try to throw any weight around whatsoever when DirecTV blacked VS out.  They couldn't even offer free online streaming of the nationally televised games on their website (there were A LOT of Caps games televised that year) like EVERY OTHER major league sport on VS (all two) were doing.

Just when they start to rebuild their fanbase with things like the Winter Classic and finally get television consistency with VS becoming NBC Sports Network, Chairman Mao (Bettman) and the team owners take a big #### on the fans.  I don't even know, or care, what the lockout was about (money, probably) but it took almost an entire year (actually longer if you factor in all the BS before the lockout) for adults to sit down and realize that they're there to put on a show for the fans and that not having hockey at all is bad for everyone?

Maybe I'll get over it before next season starts.  It's just bull####.  Chairman Mao, the team owners and yes, even the players, they don't give a #### about the fans.  If it's all about money to them, #### 'em.  Let the NHL hit rock bottom again so they can get some real leadership over there.

If there was an ECHL or SPHL team in Roanoke, I'd go - often.



Hank said:


> Have you ever played team sports? ..... or are you one of those guys that just reports on them because you are too skurred to play?



I played soccer..... not sure what that has to do with the price of tea in China though.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> I started going to the Orioles games in 2010 when I moved to Baltimore, long before they started making noise unless by making noise you mean being in last place.  Started to love the sport.  Thanks for playing though.
> 
> I just lost a lot of interest in hockey when I couldn't watch the games for an entire season.  Could finally start watching the games again when VS became NBC Sports Network and the ####ing NHL enters it's bull#### lockout.
> 
> The NHL didn't care enough about it's fans and try to throw any weight around whatsoever when DirecTV blacked VS out.  They couldn't even offer free online streaming of the nationally televised games on their website (there were A LOT of Caps games televised that year) like EVERY OTHER major league sport on VS (all two) were doing.
> 
> Just when they start to rebuild their fanbase with things like the Winter Classic and finally get television consistency with VS becoming NBC Sports Network, Chairman Mao (Bettman) and the team owners take a big #### on the fans.  I don't even know, or care, what the lockout was about (money, probably) but it took almost an entire year (actually longer if you factor in all the BS before the lockout) for adults to sit down and realize that they're there to put on a show for the fans and that not having hockey at all is bad for everyone?
> 
> Maybe I'll get over it before next season starts.  It's just bull####.  Chairman Mao, the team owners and yes, even the players, they don't give a #### about the fans.  If it's all about money to them, #### 'em.  Let the NHL hit rock bottom again so they can get some real leadership over there.
> 
> If there was an ECHL or SPHL team in Roanoke, I'd go - often.
> 
> 
> 
> I played soccer..... not sure what that has to do with the price of tea in China though.



Don't let me see you make one god damn "rock the red" post if they make the playoffs, ya hear me?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

YEA! It sure is a big game tonight....


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> Don't let me see you make one god damn "rock the red" post if they make the playoffs, ya hear me?



It's okay  the Caps bandwagon will be plenty full without my sour grapes over Chairman Mao's horse####.  In a few weeks, all of DC will be wearing red "Ovechkin" jerseys talking about how they're "tried and true" Caps fans when, in reality, only about a fraction of them actually stuck with the team or even watched a game for that matter during their "Crapitals" years.

And you KNOW that's a fact.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> It's okay  the Caps bandwagon will be plenty full without my sour grapes over Chairman Mao's horse####.  In a few weeks, all of DC will be wearing red "Ovechkin" jerseys talking about how they're "tried and true" Caps fans when, in reality, only about a fraction of them actually stuck with the team or even watched a game for that matter during their "Crapitals" years.
> 
> And you KNOW that's a fact.



Dude, every team and city has bandwagon and fair weather fans. It's not just DC... I could give an eff about the fans, I just want a ####ing cup. I have been sitting in those stands for the past 30 years, I deserve one!

And how did I guess your answer would be Soccer?!?!


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> Dude, every team and city has bandwagon and fair weather fans. It's not just DC... I could give an eff about the fans, I just want a ####ing cup. I have been sitting in those stands for the past 30 years, I deserve one!
> 
> And how did I guess your answer would be Soccer?!?!



Not quite every team.  The Jaguars don't have bandwagon fans....... Pretty soon, all you'll see at EverBank is faces covered with paper bags.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> Not quite every team.  The Jaguars don't have bandwagon fans....... Pretty soon, all you'll see at EverBank is faces covered with paper bags.



Point is, if the Jags went to the Super Bowl next year (in a fantasy world), you would see all the cockroaches crawl back. Human nature.


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> Point is, if the Jags went to the Super Bowl next year (in a fantasy world), you would see all the cockroaches crawl back. Human nature.



And those are the very people who would accuse people like me of being bandwagon Jags fans while they're rocking out in their brand new Justin Blackmon jerseys.  Until then, all 17 of us Jaguars fans will keep watching - I'll keep watching every game drinking shots every time the Jags throw an interception or every time the other team scores (I'm usually ####faced by the end of the 1st quarter).


----------



## Baz

Seriously.....DipStick, just stop.  You can't jump on now.


----------



## DipStick

Baz said:


> Seriously.....DipStick, just stop.  You can't jump on now.



Checking, nope didn't care tonight either even though everyone on my Facebook friends' list turned in to a Caps fan magically within the last four hours.


----------



## Sweet 16

DipStick said:


> Checking, nope *didn't care tonight either *even though everyone on my Facebook friends' list turned in to a Caps fan magically within the last four hours.



So why are you here??

Damn that was a great game capping off an impressive comeback run to the playoffs!  It really showcased how the Caps have matured as a group, even since January.  They look like they really like each other and enjoy playing together -- that chemistry that has been missing.  WTG Ovie, WTG Caps!!!


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Seriously.....DipStick, just stop.  You can't jump on now.



Too late... Little birdie told me Dipstick was all about the Caps last night on Facebook....

See? I was right about him! Too funny!


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> Checking, nope didn't care tonight either even though everyone on my Facebook friends' list turned in to a Caps fan magically within the last four hours.



Liar.... May I call you Houdini?


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> Too late... Little birdie told me Dipstick was all about the Caps last night on Facebook....
> 
> See? I was right about him! Too funny!



Little birdie obviously doesn't have me on their FB friends list. 



Hank said:


> Liar.... May I call you Houdini?



I can't take credit for it, I didn't magically turn DC red overnight.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> Damn that was a great game capping off an impressive comeback run to the playoffs!  It really showcased how the Caps have matured as a group, even since January.  They look like they really like each other and enjoy playing together -- that chemistry that has been missing.  WTG Ovie, WTG Caps!!!



Ya know... I kept saying, I bet they would not have had that sluggish start without the lockout and  w/ pre-season games. They needed some time to gel to a new system w/ Oates, who I really like as a coach. So, they are the hottest team in the NHL right now with the leading goal scorer... hopefully this will transcend into the playoffs and we can kick some ass!!! We will either get the Rangers, Islanders or Senators...



Sweet 16 said:


> So why are you here??



Yeah, really!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Ya know... I kept saying, I bet they would not have had that sluggish start without the lockout and  w/ pre-season games. They needed some time to gel to a new system w/ Oates, who I really like as a coach. So, they are the hottest team in the NHL right now with the leading goal scorer... hopefully this will transcend into the playoffs and we can kick some ass!!! We will either get the Rangers, Islanders or Senators...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really!



I feel like we can beat the NY'ers.....Ottawa may be a different story.


----------



## jg21

Hank said:


> Dude, every team and city has bandwagon and fair weather fans. It's not just DC... I could give an eff about the fans, I just want a ####ing cup. I have been sitting in those stands for the past 30 years, I deserve one!
> 
> Went to my first Caps game in '75, then got a "job" handing out the freebies at the gate at games before they moved to Verizon. No pay, but great tickets to every game, plus all the souvenir pucks, t-shirts, sticks, coffee cups, etc, etc, we wanted. I still have boxes of pucks and sticks in my basemant. Hell, Hank, I could've hooked you up!


----------



## Hank

Nice! My brother installed the updated sound and satellite system at the Capital Centre. He got to know a lot of the players and installed home systems for them. I have game played sticks he was given from Bondra, Pivonka, Berube, Iafrate and Juneau ... Plus free season tickets for 5 years.Those were the good ole days!


----------



## jg21

Hank said:


> Nice! My brother installed the updated sound and satellite system at the Capital Centre. He got to know a lot of the players and installed home systems for them. I have game played sticks he was given from Bondra, Pivonka, Berube, Iafrate and Juneau ... Plus free season tickets for 5 years.Those were the good ole days!



Yessir!  Once they moved to Verizon and hired folks from "Washington Sports and Entertainment" to do what we did for free, our season tickets were done. 


 Game played sticks....Nice!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Lucky bastages!

I don't even have a damned Jersey.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Lucky bastages!
> 
> I don't even have a damned Jersey.



I scored a game worn Iafrate jersey as well...


----------



## Sweet 16

I miss the good ol days at Piney orchard watching them practice. You could usually have a conversation with them in the parking lot afterwards and occasionally score some pucks or practice sticks.  Parking was free and access was easy.  Not so these days.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

GL in the Playoffs Caps fans.


----------



## Hank

What a game! Come on, Andy! Are you sure you don't want to jump on? It's not too late... We will accept you...


----------



## jg21

Nothing like maybe costing the Bruins the NE Division lead.


----------



## Hank

Looks like it's the Rangers. I'm good with that.


----------



## Hank

I am hoping Boston wins tonight. A Montreal / Toronto series would be brutal!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

$138 for 400 section tickets at verizon ceter for a playoff game....Eff off NHL.


----------



## jg21

Can't wait to see another Torts meltdown at the post-game presser after the Rags lose.


----------



## Hank

Peter Forsberg said:


> $138 for 400 section tickets at verizon ceter for a playoff game....Eff off NHL.



$72-$100

Washington Capitals vs New York Rangers [05/02/2013] Tickets on StubHub!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Looks like it's the Rangers. I'm good with that.



As usual, it should be a very good series.


----------



## Hank

Good games last night! I love me some playoff hockey!! The West plays such a quick game against one another!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Good games last night! I love me some playoff hockey!! The West plays such a quick game against one another!



Yea, good to see ole' Bruce doing good on the west coast.

I'm still wondering how Backstrom got hurt during warmups.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Yea, good to see ole' Bruce doing good on the west coast.
> 
> I'm still wondering how Backstrom got hurt during warmups.



I saw the clip... Just looked like he pulled something. Harding did awesome, though.

I would love to see a Gabby vs. Caps Final!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I saw the clip... Just looked like he pulled something. Harding did awesome, though.
> 
> I would love to see a Gabby vs. Caps Final!!!



When did it end? OT right?

I turned the game on, fell asleep, woke up after 11, and it was still on.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> When did it end? OT right?
> 
> I turned the game on, fell asleep, woke up after 11, and it was still on.



Yeah, Hawks in OT.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Tonight's the night!

Rock the RED!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Tonight's the night!
> 
> Rock the RED!



I am pumped!

Effing Penguins! God I hate them!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I am pumped!
> 
> Effing Penguins! God I hate them!



They completely blew NY away last night.

2 friends of mine lvive in Pittsburgh....I know I'm going to hear sh!t about that.


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> I am pumped!
> 
> Effing Penguins! God I hate them!






Chris0nllyn said:


> They completely blew NY away last night.
> 
> 2 friends of mine lvive in Pittsburgh....I know I'm going to hear sh!t about that.



The Isles were way over-matched.  Pens came out playing playoff hockey but the Isles only brought their regular-season game.  The penalty summary was predictable though -- don't even look at a Pen cross-eyed or you will sit.

Ready for tonight!!!


----------



## Baz

Now *THAT'S* how you open the playoffs.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> don't even look at a Pen cross-eyed or you will sit.



No chit! A couple of those calls were BS!


----------



## Hank

Did I mention that I love playoff hockey?


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Did I mention that I love playoff hockey?



It's a whole different ball...er...hockey game now!


----------



## Sweet 16

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

C-a-p-s

caps
caps
caps!!!


----------



## Baz

Sid's back.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> Sid's back.



He looks more like a young Jagr in this picture than Sid.


----------



## Sweet 16

Sweet 16 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about!!!



I'll say it again.....


----------



## desertrat

Sweet 16 said:


> I'll say it again.....



Capitals fan has awesome pair of tattoos | For The Win
These are my sons, not the guy USA says. 

He had them taken in the tattoo parlor a couple years ago, does that guy look like he is in a tattoo parlor?


----------



## Dakota

My husband and I went out on our skies today and decided to record the game.... about 1:30 - 2ish we decided to go grab a sandwich at Captain Billy's (knowing they have TVs and the game would be on).  We were disappointed to see goose eggs on the score board.  We left top of the 3rd, rode around some more but once we got loaded up, I checked my phone and saw they won!!! We are hoping we got the winning goal recorded and are watching it now.  15 minutes left of the overtime round and we are still waiting.


----------



## Dakota

We got to see it!!!


----------



## Sweet 16

Dakota said:


> We got to see it!!!



Game.  Over.  Greenie.


----------



## jg21

Sitting in the stands at PNC Park for Pirates/Nats yesterday in my Caps sweatshirt checking my phone for the game. When Greenie scored, you could hear cheers from all over the stadium from the Nats/Caps fans. Awesome!


----------



## Baz

Credit to the Islanders for playing the Penguins tough.  Unlike the "experts" on TV, I didn't think it would be an easy series.  That said, the Islanders are making it alot tougher than I expected.  Good on them.

Penguins need to stop the bad, sloppy passes and get back to disciplined hockey.  They're very lucky the powerplay is clicking.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> Credit to the Islanders for playing the Penguins tough.  Unlike the "experts" on TV, I didn't think it would be an easy series.  That said, the Islanders are making it alot tougher than I expected.  Good on them.
> 
> Penguins need to stop the bad, sloppy passes and get back to disciplined hockey.  They're very lucky the powerplay is clicking.



I think the so called experts think that is because the Pens beat then 4 games to 1 in the season series. Though only two of those games were lopsided. One by the Pens 6-1 and a 4-1 win for the Islanders. 
So Baz what do you think about the penality call in OT? A lot of people are saying the refs shouldn't have called it. Personally I think if it's a penality in the 1st period it's a penality in the 4th or OT. If I remember the same type of penaslity was called earlier in the game when Sid was moving to the net and was held in somewhat the same way and it was called. And you right about some of the passing. I hate seeing those blind passes in the netural zone or out near your own blue line. Most of the time nothing good comes from them.


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> I think the so called experts think that is because the Pens beat then 4 games to 1 in the season series. Though only two of those games were lopsided. One by the Pens 6-1 and a 4-1 win for the Islanders.
> So Baz what do you think about the penality call in OT? A lot of people are saying the refs shouldn't have called it. Personally I think if it's a penality in the 1st period it's a penality in the 4th or OT. If I remember the same type of penaslity was called earlier in the game when Sid was moving to the net and was held in somewhat the same way and it was called. And you right about some of the passing. I hate seeing those blind passes in the netural zone or out near your own blue line. Most of the time nothing good comes from them.



I agreed with the announcing crew, it absolutely was a penalty and was correctly called as such.  I don't pay any attention to the whiners, be it fans or biased ex-players/coaches of the NBC studio crew.  A penalty should be called no matter the timing or situation.  If the Islanders don't want to be penalized in OT, they shouldn't have comitted the penalty.  Hauling Sid down prevented a goal, so it was the right decision at the moment.  Just don't get upset when you're called for it.

That's one thing that has always irked me about the NHL.  A penalty is a penalty.  It should be called the same in a game 7 of the Finals as it would in the 1st period of the season opener.  I know many fans like the "it's the playoffs, they should put the whistle away and let them play" mentality.  I understand, but don't agree.  But since they obviously call the playoffs very differently than the regular season, best hope is that they're consistant with what they call/don't call.  

As for the Penguins, I'm confident they realize how lucky they were to play that poorly and still get the win.  Should see better decisions tomorrow.  

Getting Orpik and/or Neal back would be nice, too.


----------



## JoeR

Getting Orpik and/or Neal back would be nice, too.  [/QUOTE]


Amen. I read earlier that it was a ankle injury for Neal. Not sure how accurate the story is since it didn't come directly from the Pens. Though I know Geno wants his sniper back.


----------



## Hank

Fleury is the playoff choker. 

Props to M. Green for elevating his play this season. I was down on him for awhile.


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> Getting Orpik and/or Neal back would be nice, too.




Amen. I read earlier that it was a ankle injury for Neal. Not sure how accurate the story is since it didn't come directly from the Pens. Though I know Geno wants his sniper back.[/QUOTE]

I've heard it was an ankle for Neal as well.  Better that than the knee.  Good news is both Neal and Brooks are on the ice with the rest of the team at practice.  It doesn't necessarily mean both will play, but it's a positive sign.


----------



## JoeR

Hank said:


> Fleury is the playoff choker.
> 
> Props to M. Green for elevating his play this season. I was down on him for awhile.



I don't usually make comments like this, but today I'll make an exception.

*I guess you would know what a playoff choker looks like watching Ovechkin in the playoffs every year. Last time I looked Fleury's name is on the Stanley Cup.*

Ok, back to our regulary scheduled program.


----------



## Sweet 16

JoeR said:


> I don't usually make comments like this, but today I'll make an exception.
> 
> *I guess you would know what a playoff choker looks like watching Ovechkin in the playoffs every year. Last time I looked Fleury's name is on the Stanley Cup.*
> 
> Ok, back to our regulary scheduled program.



Okay kiddies, Fleury is a goalie and Ovie is a fwd - apples to oranges.  And the last time I checked, cups are won (or lost) by TEAMS, not individuals.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Okay kiddies, Fleury is a goalie and Ovie is a fwd - apples to oranges.  And the last time I checked, cups are won (or lost) by TEAMS, not individuals.






JoeR, Hank is just trolling with the Fleury comment.  

Either that, or he's one of those less-than-knowledgeable fans who think every goal scored against is the fault of the goalie.  The Pens would have easily lost yesterday if MAF was "choking".


----------



## JoeR

Sweet 16 said:


> Okay kiddies, Fleury is a goalie and Ovie is a fwd - apples to oranges.  And the last time I checked, cups are won (or lost) by TEAMS, not individuals.



I know he's just trolling for reactions. I just couldn't resist.
I know there are only a handful of true Caps fans on here. And so you don't take that wrong, I consider you one of them Sweet 16.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> JoeR, Hank is just trolling with the Fleury comment.
> 
> Either that, or he's one of those less-than-knowledgeable fans who think every goal scored against is the fault of the goalie.  The Pens would have easily lost yesterday if MAF was "choking".



Here's a good comparison of the goalies through the first 3 games. This is from a article I read on CBS Sports in Pgh.

_Fleury has done what you ask of any goaltender – give the team a chance to win.

By comparison, Nabokov has allowed 12 goals in three games and has a .836 save percentage having only faced 73 shots.

As for Fleury, he’s at a .923 save percentage having allowed eight goals on 104 shots._


----------



## SoMdDude

JoeR said:


> I don't usually make comments like this, but today I'll make an exception.
> 
> *I guess you would know what a playoff choker looks like watching Ovechkin in the playoffs every year. Last time I looked Fleury's name is on the Stanley Cup.*
> 
> Ok, back to our regulary scheduled program.




Ovechkin chokes in the playoffs? Hardly, look at his career playoff stats in the NHL Alex Ovechkin Washington Capitals - 2012-2013 Stats - Washington Capitals - Team

No one player can do it all by himself, the rest of the TEAM chokes.. 

OV has 61 points in 53 nhl games, thats hardly choking


----------



## Chris0nllyn

JoeR said:


> Here's a good comparison of the goalies through the first 3 games. This is from a article I read on CBS Sports in Pgh.
> 
> _Fleury has done what you ask of any goaltender – give the team a chance to win.
> 
> By comparison, Nabokov has allowed 12 goals in three games and has a .836 save percentage having only faced 73 shots.
> 
> As for Fleury, he’s at a .923 save percentage having allowed eight goals on 104 shots._



Braden Holtby's got a .983 save percentage through 2 games....

Granted, he doesn't have nearly the same amount of shots on goal, but I'm really impressed how he steps up and dominates whent he pressure is on.


----------



## JoeR

Chris0nllyn said:


> Braden Holtby's got a .983 save percentage through 2 games....
> 
> Granted, he doesn't have nearly the same amount of shots on goal, but I'm really impressed how he steps up and dominates whent he pressure is on.



Holtby is definately playing great. That comparision was only talking about the Pens/Islanders series so far.


----------



## Dakota




----------



## jg21

Wasn't really expecting a sweep, so this is OK... Liked how the boys kept coming back.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I think the Caps played overly defensive most of the game. Seemed like it was 1 or 2 guys going for the shot, and everyone else was at the blue line.

Good game, but the Caps should have atleast tied it at the end with it being 6 on 4.

How about that Ottawa game? 14 fighting majors, 8 game misconduct calls, total of 210 PIM


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Oh, and the friggin' penalties! Are the refs being paid off or something!?


----------



## SoMdDude

Chris0nllyn said:


> How about that Ottawa game? 14 fighting majors, 8 game misconduct calls, total of 210 PIM




It was funny seeing 4 players on Ottawa's bench and 5 on Montreal's lol


----------



## Hank

JoeR said:


> I don't usually make comments like this, but today I'll make an exception.
> 
> *I guess you would know what a playoff choker looks like watching Ovechkin in the playoffs every year. Last time I looked Fleury's name is on the Stanley Cup.*
> 
> Ok, back to our regulary scheduled program.



Don't get your diapers in a wad, bro! Past 2 years of playoffs (vs. Philly & Tampa) , Fleury has been less than stellar. Tell us the story about how and after what Stanley Cup, you jumped on the Pitt bandwagon. I already know Baz's bandwagon history.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Oh, and the friggin' penalties! Are the refs being paid off or something!?



Two Canadian teams in the playoffs is always a brutal match-up. If it was Toronto vs. Montreal, it would be even more of a slug fest!

Caps ruled the ice, 5 on 5.... The penalties were absurd and killed them!.... and when you are on a 6 on 4, it helps to shoot the damn puck!


----------



## JoeR

Hank said:


> Don't get your diapers in a wad, bro! Past 2 years of playoffs (vs. Philly & Tampa) , Fleury has been less than stellar. Tell us the story about how and after what Stanley Cup, you jumped on the Pitt bandwagon. I already know Baz's bandwagon history.



Gonna have to disappoint you. From Pittsburgh and been a Pens fan since 1971 when my Dad took me to my first game. Same thing goes for the Steelers and Pirates.


----------



## Hank

JoeR said:


> Gonna have to disappoint you. From Pittsburgh and been a Pens fan since 1971 when my Dad took me to my first game. Same thing goes for the Steelers and Pirates.



Well, at least there is one true Pitt fan on here. I wasn't slamming Fleury... Just making a casual observation. I am aware he was part of a cup winning team.


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Fleury is the playoff choker.





JoeR said:


> I don't usually make comments like this, but today I'll make an exception.
> 
> *I guess you would know what a playoff choker looks like watching Ovechkin in the playoffs every year. Last time I looked Fleury's name is on the Stanley Cup.*
> 
> Ok, back to our regulary scheduled program.





Baz said:


> JoeR, Hank is just trolling with the Fleury comment.
> 
> Either that, or he's one of those less-than-knowledgeable fans who think every goal scored against is the fault of the goalie.  The Pens would have easily lost yesterday if MAF was "choking".





Hank said:


> Don't get your diapers in a wad, bro! Past 2 years of playoffs (vs. Philly & Tampa) , Fleury has been less than stellar.


----------



## Baz

Grrrrrr..........


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Grrrrrr..........



just trollin' ......


----------



## Baz

Vokoun's officially in net for Game 5.  Now, if that change will magically dissuade Geno and Letang from turning over the puck every 20 seconds, we're on our way.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I wish the Caps would have played the whole game like they did for the last period....

I don't know WTF they are doing, but I don't like it.....and Holtby is letting some easy shots get by him.

I wonder what happened to Erat.


----------



## jg21

I would bet Erat has broken wrist or arm, from the looks of the way he was cradling it.  I just hope the home team keeps winning!


----------



## Baz

That's better!  A great game all around, highlighted by Sid's Lemieuxesque goal.  

3 down, 1 to go.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> That's better!  A great game all around, highlighted by Sid's Lemieuxesque goal.
> 
> 3 down, 1 to go.



Definately looked like their old selves. I was listening to the pre-game on Penguins radio and Phil Bourque made a interesting conmment. He was wondering why no one on the national shows were commenting on the number of goals Nabokov has allowed in, but were only focusing on Fluery's issues. Which is understandble considering several were extreamly soft and from the last couple years. Totally ignoring that Nabokov has allowed more goals overall in the series (20 counting last night). Even without last night he had given up more total goals than Fluery in the first 4 games (16 to 14).


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> Definately looked like their old selves. I was listening to the pre-game on Penguins radio and Phil Bourque made a interesting conmment. He was wondering why no one on the national shows were commenting on the number of goals Nabokov has allowed in, but were only focusing on Fluery's issues. Which is understandble considering several were extreamly soft and from the last couple years. Totally ignoring that Nabokov has allowed more goals overall in the series (20 counting last night). Even without last night he had given up more total goals than Fluery in the first 4 games (16 to 14).



Besides some of the national commentators having an axe to grind, it's probably because the Pens are the #1 seed, heavily favored in the series, and many people thought the only thing that could do them in is poor goaltending.  That, plus how poorly Fleury played against the Flyers last year (ignoring the fact that the whole team played like idiots that round), led them to focus on him.

Obviously the Pens did the smart thing by acquiring Vokoun to back up MAF.  Some of the talking heads thought it was a controversial move (too much money for a backup), some thought it was proof of the organization's lack of faith in MAF. And some, correctly so, saw it as having a backup who could lighten the load during the regular season while still getting wins, and could be called on in the playoffs in case MAF got hurt, or started to slump.

Not many teams have the luxury of having another "starting" goalie come in during a series.  The Pens can swap in and out if the other faulters, with a reasonable expectation of getting a win.

With the Isles, it's Nabokov or bust.


----------



## Hank

I swear..... one of these games will end up killing me!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> I swear..... one of these games will end up killing me!



The overtime games are especially brutal if your team is in it.


----------



## Dakota

Hank said:


> I swear..... one of these games will end up killing me!



How about tonight's game?  

Oh Hank...   hope you are not


----------



## DipStick

Caught part of the Toronto/Boston game on CNBC when I was flipping through channels.  Toronto fans were holding up signs mocking Boston that said "Toronto Stronger".

I'm glad Boston won, between being sentimental favorites after the terrorist attacks and that.  Canada hockey fans are probably the douchiest sports fans in North America... same country where fans are famous for trying to burn entire cities to the ground when their teams lose.


----------



## Baz

Two games in which they could have advanced, and the Caps couldn't manage a single goal in either of them.  Ouch.




FORE!!!


----------



## LordStanley

I guess no more Papa Johns discounts...


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> My philosophy is that the Caps screw up _IN_ the playoffs, not getting into them...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Yet another year they lose with a 2 game advantage.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


>



True.


----------



## Baz

Well, any optimism the Senators and their fans were feeling after game 3 got body slammed against the ice last night.  


Finish 'em on Friday.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> Well, any optimism the Senators and their fans were feeling after game 3 got body slammed against the ice last night.
> 
> 
> Finish 'em on Friday.



I loved the way the media were saying how Anderson played in Game 3 he was going to be the difference in the series now. All I see is he's been pulled in 2 of the 4 games so far!!!!


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Boston will beat Pitt.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> Boston will beat Pitt.



Should be a great series.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Should be a great series.



Oh, so Ottawa is just written off... This series is not over until Crosby sips from a straw like the bitch he is!


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> I loved the way the media were saying how Anderson played in Game 3 he was going to be the difference in the series now. All I see is he's been pulled in 2 of the 4 games so far!!!!



Anderson *was* the difference in Ottawa getting swept or not.  He played outta this world for the 5 periods in game 3, along with the 1st from last night.  I was a bit surprised how "normal" he looked in the first two games, but then saw what all the fuss was about in game 3.

He's been the MVP for the Sens so far this series, but it's not as if he has a lot of competition.  At least not through this point.  Just have to close them out and not mess around with extending the series any longer.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Oh, so Ottawa is just written off... This series is not over until Crosby sips from a straw like the bitch he is!



Ottawa is so outclassed, it isn't even funny. Pittsburgh has had more chances to score than Charlie Sheen in Vegas with $100,000,000 cash and a get out of jail free card.


----------



## SG_Player1974

*Rock the red!!!*

The ORIGINAL Red that is....

LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Ottawa is so outclassed, it isn't even funny. Pittsburgh has had more chances to score than Charlie Sheen in Vegas with $100,000,000 cash and a get out of jail free card.



Now it's over....


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Now it's over....



No, no. It's been over. 

Of all the magical things that do regularly happen in hockey that does make it special among the major sports, where clearly lesser teams can win due to grit, determination and rising above, this series may as well have been the NBA or NFL. It is stunning how much better Pittsburgh is AND are consistently showing it, shift after shift. I guess that's to Balsma's (sp?) credit; getting the whole team to play at a high level. 

I thought Boston had a chance and, because it is hockey, they do but, man, Pittsburgh is scary good. They remind me of the old Islander and Oiler teams and even like the 2000 Ravens, where the other teams just can't do anything that doesn't end up playing into the Penguins favor. Teams used to be terrified to drop back and pass against the Raven's because the Raven's WANTED them to put it up. Boston and Detroit are certainly more well rounded than Ottawa but, not much. 

I am enjoying hockey more this post season than I have in a long time.


----------



## Sweet 16

Torts got the boot.  That is all.


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> Torts got the boot.  That is all.



Great, now he has something else to cry about.  

I'm betting Lindy Ruff will be the next Rangers coach to not win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Larry Gude

Not that it ended up mattering but, how was that late Hawks goal not a goal?


----------



## RareBreed

SG_Player1974 said:


> The ORIGINAL Red that is....
> 
> LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!





My SIL is a rabid Red Wings fan (grew up and lived in Detroit) so I can just imagine what her house sounded like when they got eliminated. I remember one year, we were up visiting her and both my kids came downstairs in tears saying they couldn't fall asleep because Aunt Vicky was making so much noise watching the Red Wings. If she's not in work clothes, she is wearing Red Wings merchandise. 365 days a year!


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> Not that it ended up mattering but, how was that late Hawks goal not a goal?



Matching minor penalties away from the play (at the Detroit bench) called just before the Chicago goal by the back side referee.  The NHL has got to be extremely relieved Chicago ended up winning it anyways.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Not that it ended up mattering but, how was that late Hawks goal not a goal?



It was a goal. Just bitching from non-contenders.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> Matching minor penalties away from the play (at the Detroit bench) called just before the Chicago goal by the back side referee.  The NHL has got to be extremely relieved Chicago ended up winning it anyways.



Was it a proper call? I mean, it would seem some sort of continuation would matter if there is a scoring opportunity, but I don't know the rules well enough.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> It was a goal. Just bitching from non-contenders.



I'm not bytching. I like both the Wings and the Hawks. 

As for non contenders, it's just amazing watching these big time teams and how they elevate their play, everyone on the roster, this time of year.  Something the Caps just don't seem to be able to do.


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> Was it a proper call? I mean, it would seem some sort of continuation would matter if there is a scoring opportunity, but I don't know the rules well enough.



Going from memory, I remember thinking "Yeah, I can see why he called those."  Most of the debate wasn't about whether or not they were penalties, but more in the line of "He can't call THAT in the waning minutes of a game 7."

I see both sides on that.  I may be in the minority, but I feel if it's called in the first game of the season, it should be called in game 7 of the Finals.  On the other hand, if my team got eliminated due to what amounts to a "ticky-tack" call, I'd have some heartburn over it.

As for being a continuation to a scoring opportunity, it doesn't matter.  The backside ref is supposed to look for those things behind the play, which this one was.  

I remember thinking it was a legitimate call, but certainly one that could have been overlooked if that's how things were being called all game.  I missed most of the game due to work, only tuning in about 2 minutes before that play, so I have no context of how the game was being reffed up to that point.  You just want consistancy throughout the game, whether they're calling it tight or letting 'em play.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> As for being a continuation to a scoring opportunity, it doesn't matter.  The backside ref is supposed to look for those things behind the play, which this one was.   .



Thanks,


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> I remember thinking it was a legitimate call, but certainly one that could have been overlooked if that's how things were being called all game.  I missed most of the game due to work, only tuning in about 2 minutes before that play, so I have no context of how the game was being reffed up to that point.  You just want consistancy throughout the game, whether they're calling it tight or letting 'em play.



I have no problem with the call. The ref called it right away and it was consistent as far as I am concerned based on how they call it these days as well as how they were calling this game. I simply didn't know the rule on this sort of play where a clear scoring chance is developing. 

I like the game much today better than 20 year ago where it was one non stop rugby scrum and only truly elite guys could get away. But, I do catch myself all the time reacting to calls; "THAT'S a HOOK?" or "THAT'S INTERFERENCE???" 

I grew up thinking Rod Langway embodied proper defense where you just rubbed people out, whether they had the puck or not, and a real hook usually involved getting splinters removed.


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> I have no problem with the call. The ref called it right away and it was consistent as far as I am concerned based on how they call it these days as well as how they were calling this game. I simply didn't know the rule on this sort of play where a clear scoring chance is developing.
> 
> I like the game much today better than 20 year ago where it was one non stop rugby scrum and only truly elite guys could get away. But, I do catch myself all the time reacting to calls; "THAT'S a HOOK?" or "THAT'S INTERFERENCE???"
> 
> I grew up thinking Rod Langway embodied proper defense where you just rubbed people out, whether they had the puck or not, and a real hook usually involved getting splinters removed.





It IS funny to watch old highlights/games from, well, as you said, even as recent as the '90s.  You can't believe all the interference, holding, slashing, and hooking (water skiing) those guys got away with, let alone all the open ice hits to the head that were just part of the game back then. 

Guys like Scott Stevens, Ulf Sammuelsson, Kaspairitis, Langway, etc. wouldn't fit well in the current NHL, unless they totally changed their game.


----------



## Hank

Rooting for the Hawks to take the cup!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Rooting for the Hawks to take the cup!



I just hope they can force the Penns to a game 7.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> :b  (water skiing)  .



That's awesome!!!! Best description I've ever heard!!!!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> I just hope they can force the Penns to a game 7.



A lot of good story lines for the Pitt/Bruins series...

Jarome Iginla trade (supposed to go to Boston, but went to Pitt)

Jagr - Plays for Bruins now

Matt Cooke's dirty hit that ####ed up Savard a few years ago 

Should be some tight games. All 3 they played this year were decided by a goal.... All 3 in Pitt's favor.


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> I just hope they can force the Penns to a game 7.




The Pens have some work to do until that becomes a concern.  I'm thinking it will take 'em 6 games to move on to the Finals.


----------



## JoeR

Hank said:


> A lot of good story lines for the Pitt/Bruins series...
> 
> Jarome Iginla trade (supposed to go to Boston, but went to Pitt)
> 
> Jagr - Plays for Bruins now
> 
> Matt Cooke's dirty hit that ####ed up Savard a few years ago
> 
> Should be some tight games. All 3 they played this year were decided by a goal.... All 3 in Pitt's favor.



Sorry Hank, but you got the Iginla trade thing wrong. How was he supposed to go to Boston when he had final say on any trades? He chose Pittsburgh.


----------



## Hank

JoeR said:


> Sorry Hank, but you got the Iginla trade thing wrong. How was he supposed to go to Boston when he had final say on any trades? He chose Pittsburgh.



ok... so, I worded it wrong... He had them thinking he was going there.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> ok... so, I worded it wrong... He had them thinking he was going there.



Calgary's management had a handshake deal in place with Boston initially.  Guess they should have asked Iginla before they made that deal.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Calgary's management had a handshake deal in place with Boston initially.  Guess they should have asked Iginla before they made that deal.



Either way it would have been a win-win.... Now we will see if he made the right choice...


----------



## Hank

Well... I would say that Boston made quite a statement! In other news, Crosby is still a douche!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Well... I would say that Boston made quite a statement!



Boston played a very strong road game, and Rask stole it for them.  They won't get all those saves (and posts) every game.

Looking forward to tonight's game.


----------



## Larry Gude

I was gone all weekend. What did I miss???


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> I was gone all weekend. What did I miss???



Hockey stuff.


----------



## Hank

Dammmnnnnn! Bruins making Pitt look silly!!!


----------



## Hank

In Pittsburgh, no less! Love it!


----------



## Baz

Well, that was a classic buttkicking.  



Pens in 6.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Pens in 6.



Ninja, Please!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Ninja, Please!



Or 7.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> Hockey stuff.



Boston can skate with these guys. That's one thing I didn't know about the Bruins. The Rangers, Ottawa, it looked like JV v. varsity simply in skating skill and speed.


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Build it don't buy it. Go Bruins.


----------



## Larry Gude

Peter Forsberg said:


> Build it don't buy it. Go Bruins.



They earned my respect last night. Solid, solid, solid.


----------



## Baz

Larry Gude said:


> Boston can skate with these guys. That's one thing I didn't know about the Bruins. The Rangers, Ottawa, it looked like JV v. varsity simply in skating skill and speed.



I didn't realize it either, and I've seen plenty of Bruin games.  I don't know where it came from, but it was certainly impressive.  The second any Penguin got the puck, he was swarmed.  Completely took away their time and space.  It was very impressive.

Hopefully they ran out of whatever it is they took.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Larry Gude said:


> They earned my respect last night. Solid, solid, solid.



Yeah, they looked unbeatable.  If they keep playing like that then the Pens have no chance - well, down 2 games I don't think they have a chance now anyway even if Boston just plays ok.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> I didn't realize it either, and I've seen plenty of Bruin games.  I don't know where it came from, but it was certainly impressive. * The second any Penguin got the puck, he was swarmed.  Completely took away their time and space. * It was very impressive.
> 
> Hopefully they ran out of whatever it is they took.



That.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Looks like the Kings are gonna try to make it a decent series to watch after all.  Line shifts did them good last night.


----------



## DipStick

Baz said:


> Or 7.



Do you believe in miracles?


----------



## Larry Gude

One of the best hockey games I've ever watched. The intensity level, the skill, the effort. Really great game.


----------



## Baz

Well, that will about do it.  Coffin nailed shut, lowered in ground.  Now the only question is how long it will take to pile on the dirt.

It's uncanny how that effort wasn't rewarded with more goals.  :shrug:








Then again, Boston blew a 3-0 lead against another Pennsylvania team just 3 years ago.  I'm not saying.......just saying.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baz said:


> Well, that will about do it.  Coffin nailed shut, lowered in ground.  Now the only question is how long it will take to pile on the dirt.
> 
> It's uncanny how that effort wasn't rewarded with more goals.  :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Boston blew a 3-0 lead against another Pennsylvania team just 3 years ago.  I'm not saying.......just saying.



And that is why it is not over. A, it isn't over and B, the Penn's are this close to having scored a ton of goals.  This happens in hockey, lots of chances but can't hit the ocean. A little out of sync, hit a bunch of pipes, other team, goalie, playing lights out. 

Let's have the funeral when we have a corpse.


----------



## Sweet 16

Larry Gude said:


> Really great game.



And even better outcome!


----------



## Larry Gude

Sweet 16 said:


> And even better outcome!



It's fun watching great competition with no dog in the fight. It allows me to enjoy the performance, totally.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Larry Gude said:


> One of the best hockey games I've ever watched. The intensity level, the skill, the effort. Really great game.




I agree.  Ya gotta love playoff hockey when every man on the ice is giving 100%.  Thrilling game to watch, kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Larry Gude

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I agree.  Ya gotta love playoff hockey when every man on the ice is giving 100%.  Thrilling game to watch, kept me on the edge of my seat.



Yup. Guys shifts running too long, gutting it out. Finding a little extra. I mean, not just Boston. Pittsburgh was just relentless, never got down. 

There was one point in the 3rd where a snap shot would have shown at least 2, maybe three sticks on the ice, at least two Bruins and I think one Penguin selling out, splayed on the ice, trying to block, trying to eke out a pass on a puck that was JUST getting away. 

Great stuff.


----------



## DipStick

Baz said:


> Well, that will about do it.  Coffin nailed shut, lowered in ground.  Now the only question is how long it will take to pile on the dirt.
> 
> It's uncanny how that effort wasn't rewarded with more goals.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Boston blew a 3-0 lead against another Pennsylvania team just 3 years ago.  I'm not saying.......just saying.



Not this time.


----------



## Larry Gude

Congrats Boston. 

An amazing, relentless defensive performance, great goal tending and good enough offense!


----------



## SoMdDude

I was pleased to see Boston manhandle Pittsburgh and Cindy . Now I dont care what happens.. is it football season yet?


----------



## Hank

Bahahahahahahahahaha...... they were frickin' swept! Jarome scored the game winner last night! Karma is a bitch! In other news, Crosby is still a douche.


----------



## Baz

So, that happened.   

Congrats to Boston, they were the better team this round.


----------



## DipStick

Triple overtime in the first game of the Stanley Cup Final and this thread is buried?


----------



## Baz

DipStick said:


> Triple overtime in the first game of the Stanley Cup Final and this thread is buried?



Well, seeing as how that game just happened and nobody on here is a huge Bruins/Blackhawks fan, it makes sense.  

I thought you were done with the NHL.


----------



## Larry Gude

What a fantastic match-up!


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> Triple overtime in the first game of the Stanley Cup Final and this thread is buried?



Dude, you posted right when the game ended. Some of us have lives and don't post on here right after each game ends...


----------



## jg21

Tough one for Tuukka to stop, what with changing directions twice. Great goaltending on both teams.
LOVE playoff hockey.


----------



## RPMDAD

Bruins fan here, great first game all the way around. No complaints other than the final score and am not really complaining about it.


----------



## Hank

Hawks in 7


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Hawks in 7



Periods? 

No, no. It only took 6 last night.


----------



## Larry Gude

We got us a series now!!! 

This isn't going to be about the winner so much as it is about the survivor!!!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> We got us a series now!!!
> 
> This isn't going to be about the winner so much as it is about the survivor!!!



Some vicious hits being thrown for sure.

Hawks in 7


----------



## jg21

Hope it goes 7; nothing like game 7 in the SCF.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Some vicious hits being thrown for sure.
> 
> Hawks in 7



I was thinking more simple exhaustion. They've already played 10 periods of non stop intense hockey to get to 1-1.

Hitting does seem to have picked up a good bit, too.


----------



## DipStick

Baz said:


> Well, seeing as how that game just happened and nobody on here is a huge Bruins/Blackhawks fan, it makes sense.
> 
> I thought you were done with the NHL.





Hank said:


> Dude, you posted right when the game ended. Some of us have lives and don't post on here right after each game ends...



I accidentally had it on and couldn't find my remote.


----------



## Hank

Chara is a beast... He throws mother####ers around like a ragdoll!


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> couldn't find my remote.



Check your ass!


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> Check your ass!



Only thing I found there was my cranium.


----------



## Hank

Hawks!!!!

Quenneville put that top line out there of Toews, Kane and Bickell the past two games and those boys have delivered!


----------



## jg21

Weird seeing Bergeron leave the game and the next thing you hear, he's on his way to the hospital.


----------



## Baz

Heck of a way to lose the Stanley Cup Final.  Toronto players/fans must have loved it!   

Congrats to the Blackhawks on a great season!


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Heck of a way to lose the Stanley Cup Final.  Toronto players/fans must have loved it!
> 
> Congrats to the Blackhawks on a great season!



No chit! What a finish! Boston blew it!


----------



## Larry Gude

All through the first period I was thinking only getting 1 was gonna come back to haunt them. It is simply amazing that it wasn't 3 or 4-0 at the end of one. I'm not sure the Blackhawks were fazed by it even a bit. They just kept playing. 

No game 7.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> No game 7.



Great series, though!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Great series, though!



Just a joy. I mean, the great play was just non stop.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Larry Gude said:


> Just a joy. I mean, the great play was just non stop.



Another enjoyable game.  With about 2:00 left I was looking forward to a great game 7, then when Bickell tied it up I was looking forward to OT.  Never expected them to score again before the horn.  
Like Hank said the Bruins blew it.  Congrats to the Blackhawks on a great season. 

The playoffs were great - some absolutely amazing games.


----------



## Hank

Matt Hendricks has signed a lucrative, four-year deal with Nashville


----------



## thakidistight

Hank said:


> Matt Hendricks has signed a lucrative, four-year deal with Nashville



Schultz to LA (700k, 1 season, Ribeiro to PHX (4yrs for 22MIL!!). Nick Backstrom is going to be a daddy.


----------



## Hank

thakidistight said:


> Schultz to LA (700k, 1 season, Ribeiro to PHX (4yrs for 22MIL!!). Nick Backstrom is going to be a daddy.



Yeah, I celebrated last week when I heard the news of Schultz. He will be flippin burgers within the next couple of months. That Ribeiro deal is crazy and is exactly one of the reasons for the strike with owners driving up the cost of players.


----------



## Hank

If you can't bet them, join them....

Jarome Iginla signs one-year deal with Boston Bruins - ESPN Boston


----------



## Hank

*Top 10 Goals of 2013*

Video: NHL’s Top 10 goals of 2013 | ProHockeyTalk


----------



## Hank

Caps are in the Metropolitan Division.... Don't like it...

NHL introduces new division names with '13-14 schedule - NHL.com - Schedule


----------



## jg21

Hank said:


> Caps are in the Metropolitan Division.... Don't like it...
> 
> NHL introduces new division names with '13-14 schedule - NHL.com - Schedule



Agree. Goofy name for a division. It will just be called the Metro division anyway.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Stupid name but it will be very good hockey to watch, I am looking forward to the new season!


----------



## Sweet 16

All they had to do was swap Detroit and Winnipeg and leave the rest the same, instead of these lopsided divisions with weird names and little geographic relevancy.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> All they had to do was swap Detroit and Winnipeg and leave the rest the same, instead of these lopsided divisions with weird names and little geographic relevancy.



Yup


----------



## jg21

Almost time again! 

Question...how can we get thousands of illegal immigrants pouring over the border, yet Mikhail Grabovski can't get his visa issues straightened out to get to DC?  He needs to just climb in the back of an 18 wheeler and get here.


----------

